# Caxton rate €1.25 /£ today until 5pm



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Just noted an e-mail from Caxton advising "special" rate until 5pm of €1.25 to £; looks better than their normal rate which is usually approx 2c lower than the "spot" - which at present is €1.2669.

may be worthing buying some if you're going across the water soon.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Just noted an e-mail from Caxton advising "special" rate until 5pm of €1.25 to £; looks better than their normal rate which is usually approx 2c lower than the "spot" - which at present is €1.2669.
> 
> may be worthing buying some if you're going across the water soon.


I topped up while you were typing that


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I got some as well :!:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Euro*

And me! It's so close to market commercial rates, daft not to at 1.25.

Hope the rate holds for a few weeks so I can test the N&P debit card and also give the Halifax Clarity some welly!

Russell


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I have been getting 1.27 via Nationwide lately.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

only 20 mins to go...


----------



## rtaff (Jul 7, 2012)

4 minutes too late


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

now down to €1.24


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*it's beyond me.....*

So £10,000 was 12500 euro
& now £10,000 is 12400 euro

which means you would have to convert £10,000 to 'gain' 100 euro

Or £1,000 to 'gain' 10 euro

I just dont get it


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I just dont get it


What rate did you get then? :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Phil

if you're going to buy some Euros anyway, might as well buy at the better price.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gain*

Yes 1.24 or 1.25, for me it was the magic number - 1.25 was the deal figure in my head, yet only for 380 euro!

That's it for Caxton for now, the other cash will be N&P and Halifax Clarity.

So I gained about 4 or 5 euro, mmmmm, a couple of ice creams and two cappuccinos at our favourite lake side bar at Manerba del Garda.

Every little helps!

Other than the silly price of Italian diesel, we are on for a low cost trip this time. Saying that if we neck the thing in Switzerland, we are home and dry on that score too. Euro at 1.25 and above, compared to 1.15 ish last time, diesel generally cheaper and even the old girl is returning more mpg! What more can we ask for apart from sun?

Russell


----------

